# How do you code gastrogastrostomy?



## tlm5506 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello.
I'm stumped on this one. My surgeon did a side-to-side anastomosis of the proximal and distal stomach to correct the effects of gastric bypass. He called it a gastrogastrostomy. The patient had previous Roux-en-Y surgery. There is no mention of a reversal of the Roux-en-Y surgery. All he did was the anastomosis.
I have no idea how to code this. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lujanwj (Jan 24, 2012)

Take a look at 43848.  Revision is a vague term.  CPT Assistant May 98 p.5 describe code as revision, reversal or restoration.  I think it's good but if you don't like you'll have to use 43999.


----------

